# 

## ikonkerto

Chciałbym rozbudować swoją przydomową stolarnie i jestem zainteresowany kupnem w miarę porządnej ale nie drogiej strugarko- grubościówki do własnego majsterkowania. Biorę pod uwagę jakiś używany sprzęt aczkolwiek nie będę ukrywał,że wolałbym coś w niższej cenie ale nowego na gwarancji. Budżet jakim dysponuje to 1000-1500 pln max.

----------


## MarekWrocław

A jak często zamierzasz jej używać,prowadzisz jakiś warsztat,jak często masz zlecenia? 
Jeśli działasz tylko hobbistycznie pod własny użytek tak jak ja to sugeruje *Bernardo PT 250*,którą kupowałem jakiś rok temu i do dzisiaj jest z nią wszystko ok. Oczywiście sprzęt jest nowy i na gwarancji. 
Sam myślałem,żeby kupić jakąś używkę ale doczytałem trochę i wymiana podzespołów nie jest wcale tania nie wspominając zajechanych silnikach,które pogrążają często tańszy ale używany sprzęt

----------


## mietek440

Proponuję obrabiarkę z Reszla Dyma , za tysiąc parę kupisz używaną , jest do niej wiele przystawek  , od dawna nie produkowana ale części producent zapewnia , mam taką ponad 10 lat , polecam . Przykładowy link , znajdziesz taniej , poszukaj w lokalnych ogłoszeniach
http://allegro.pl/heblarka-strugarka...697611931.html

----------


## ikonkerto

Mietek tutaj kwotowo trochę za dużo, nie wspominając o kosztach i problemach z serwisem jakby coś się zepsuło, koszcie odbioru itd. Nie ukrywam, że wolałbym coś tańszego ale na gwarancji jak pisałem wyżej.

----------


## ikonkerto

> A jak często zamierzasz jej używać,prowadzisz jakiś warsztat,jak często masz zlecenia? 
> Jeśli działasz tylko hobbistycznie pod własny użytek tak jak ja to sugeruje *Bernardo PT 250*,którą kupowałem jakiś rok temu i do dzisiaj jest z nią wszystko ok. Oczywiście sprzęt jest nowy i na gwarancji. 
> Sam myślałem,żeby kupić jakąś używkę ale doczytałem trochę i wymiana podzespołów nie jest wcale tania nie wspominając zajechanych silnikach,które pogrążają często tańszy ale używany sprzęt


Tak jak pisałem sprzętu nie będę używał co dzień ponieważ działam sobie tylko przy domowo. Ten Bernard wydaje się w porządku i spokojnie by mi wystarczył. Jednak koszt ponad1600 pln to trochę zbyt wygórowana cena dla mnie, mimo wszystko chciałbym się zmieścić do 1500 max.

----------


## mietek440

dymę kupisz już za tysiąc z groszami , maszyna prosta jest jak budowa cepa , jedyne co może się zużyć to koła zębate są 4 , są pod plastikową pokrywą z boku , jeśli musiałbyś wymienić 1 szt kosztuje 50 zł w reszlu , sprzedają wysyłkowo , pasek 20 zł , tulejki  ok 23 zł jak będziesz musiał wymienić - ja u siebie je wymieniłem od razu czyli ponad 10 lat temu , do dziś są jak nowe , po swoją jechałem ok 150 km i kupiłem za 1100 zł

----------


## momon

Witam. Tez mam obecnie ten problem,  budżet max 1500 zł. Czy w tej kwestii nic się nie zmieniło i dalej najlepszy wybór to bernardo ?

----------


## samaelxxx666

> Proponuję obrabiarkę z Reszla Dyma , za tysiąc parę kupisz używaną , jest do niej wiele przystawek  , od dawna nie produkowana ale części producent zapewnia , mam taką ponad 10 lat , polecam . Przykładowy link , znajdziesz taniej , poszukaj w lokalnych ogłoszeniach
> http://allegro.pl/heblarka-strugarka...697611931.html


właśnie kupiłem to bernardo 250 jak za 1400 zł to całkiem nieżle dość dokładna,wiadomo że nie można jej za mocno wstawić ale swoje zrobi,za taką kasę jest ok....

----------


## mietek440

bernardo to coś podobnego do dymy , nie wiem jak z częściami zamiennymi .

----------


## perm

> A coś takiego https://www.cormak.pl/strugarko-grubosciowka-cormak-pt250--rolki-pomocnicze/produkt-742 ? Ja mialem okazje pracować na maszynach od Cormaka pare razy i moim zdaniem sa bardzo dobre.


Cena bardzo niska. Napisałbym podejrzanie niska jak za urządzenie z trzema nożami, rolkami w stole grubościówki i odlewanymi stołami wyrówniarki. Wygląda na bardzo dobrą ofertę.

----------

